# Carp spieces



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can someone tell me the difference between common carp and all the other kinds there are swimmin' around in the lakes? Sorry for the ignorance but I can't tell one carp from another.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

This will help a little with identifying some of em. :wink: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_Carp

Here's the buffalos too. Often mistaken for a carp,....but not. The guy that wrote this obviously never ate one...they are actually very good eating with the smallmouth buffs being the best!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_fish


----------

